# For those that carry a sig that comes with the nice wood grips.



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

DO you leave the wood grips on if you plan to carry or do you switch them out with something?

I took the nice grips that come with my sig P220"s the stainless ones and put the hogue rubber finger grips on for carry.


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

I leave them on. I've always had Pachmeyer grips on my non Sig handguns but I like the wood grips that come with my Sigs.


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

My 226 Stainless Elite wears the grips it came with.


----------



## Gal47 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hated the look of the "gray plastic" grips on my Sig P238 and they had not released the nicer grips. I made my own from African Padauk that I think looks and feels better. Polished the stainless parts but only the flats on the slide just to be different and now you can buy a lot nicer finish combinations.
Still have not reduced the high trigger pull as polishing the hammer and sear did little. Hate to just cut coils off the hammer spring and would like to find a spring kit that reworks the sear/trigger spring, recoil and hammer to keep things "balanced" in the function of the slide as well.
Anyone know of a good spring kit or what you tried. I shoot my reloads in all guns so know they are not in warranty.


----------



## Trailgunner (Apr 8, 2009)

I kept the nice wood grips on my P-238 and carry it just about everyday. I have enough guns with rubber grips, why not carry something nice?? If they get that banged up just buy another set.


----------



## Carolinakid (Jun 24, 2012)

I took mine off to preserve their appearance. For now using black Sig grips with better tactile feel.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey people, - - - how about some photo's? Your killing me with all these descriptions, now I want to SEE them.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer the hard rubber grips on all my carry guns... This Sig Platinum Elite came with these "Aluma grips"










...and this Carry Nitron came with these beautiful wood grips....










...but as I said, all my carry guns wear the hard rubber grips like the ones on the Ultimate Engineering 1911 folder in the second pic. Consistency is good.... "same feel", same platform, same proficiency... works for me.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Changed my wood out to Sig slims. A nick in that wood would drive me nuts. The slim grips also fit my hand better although the fit is not that good.


----------



## Dirvin (Jun 16, 2013)

These grips are not going anywhere!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

If it's my carry weapon then my life might depend on how well it *works*, so how it looks doesn't matter a damn thing. I put on what works best. That might be the original or something else.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Dirvin said:


> These grips are not going anywhere!


Very nice!!


----------



## Lonestar3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wood on my P238. I like it better than the other choices but its nice Sig has them all for different tastes. However, I cant see why rainbow belongs on a pistol...maybe so the BG will be impressed he got shot with a rainbow colored gun?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wood for me on my 220 Equinox!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is my Sig 1911 .45 Ultra Compact with Crimson Trace Master Series Rosewood laser gips. Love the look and feel.


----------

